

Ask YC: Startupschool Afterparty? - jasonlbaptiste

Hey, so I know we have wikis going for meetups and such.  Why don't we all try to agree and collaboratively come up with a spot in Palo Alto close to Stanford.  Would be good to keep the discussions going on afterwards in a fun environment and all hangout.  I'll be glad to coordinate and help make arrangements/volunteer time to make this happen.<p>AIM is jlbxk8 if you want to chat.<p>@pg- did you guys have anything planned already? don't want to overlap.<p>-jlb
======
arasakik
I've created a Startup School Chatterous room so that we can have a
backchannel for the event:

Here are the instructions to join.

Web: <http://www.chatterous.com/landing/ss08/> with passcode ss08

Jabber/google talk: add ss08@chatterous.com and send @join ss08

Email: @join ss08 in body to ss08@chatterous.com

Phone: text CHTR JOIN ss08 ss08 to 41411

~~~
arasakik
I've also posted details on how to join on the Startup School wiki:
[http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=ss08_chatterous_ro...](http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=ss08_chatterous_room)

------
SwellJoe
Looks like a lot of folks are hitting the SuperHappyDevHouse that evening. And
others are talking about arranging dinner on the Facebook event page.

Regardless, you'd want to put it in the wiki. Having information spread all
over the place means people will be spread all over the place (which is fine--
too many people makes for crap conversation--but folks ought to be picking
where to go based on complete information and consonance with the other folks
showing up at the same places).

~~~
vlad
Are you sure you didn't read the wiki from last year's event? I checked out
the page for the 25th SHDV and there is no time or date scheduled.
Nonetheless, I think we should get them to schedule it. It was a lot of fun
last year! I'll contact one of the organizers.

~~~
SwellJoe
Ah, looks like I was. Wrong window opened (I'm the one that moved all of the
old content over and started the new 2008 entries...you'd think I'd know what
I'm looking at).

------
mattmaroon
After the party it's the after-party. I'm down for something.

